# Velo Orange Saddle...anyone Have Experience ?



## Dale Alan (May 23, 2016)

I am thinking of trying one of these.I was wondering if anyone has experience w/ Velo Orange saddles .They claim to have more fore and aft adjustment,which sounds like a good idea to me. Just wondering if they are worth exploring or should I jut stick with Brooks. Thanks for any input.

http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/components/saddles/vo-saddle-model-5-sprung-touring.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 23, 2016)

Hi Dale,
They are made by the same folks in Taiwan who make Cardiff saddles and bags.  (not a bad thing - Taiwan steel frames are among the best in the world now - they built most of the Japanese bike boom bikes after the Yen took off, and build 90% of Rivendells these days  http://www.rivbike.com/product-p/f-sam-wsf1.htm )  They make SRAM, Microshift, the good Shimano groups, the best tires.
http://www.cardiffltd.com/
There were early stretch problems when introduced 10 years ago, but they have worked out the quality and they're probably a better buy than the low-grade Brooks.  Even Rivendell imported and sold these for awhile.  Like just about any product, you'll find fans and detractors.

here's a search on iBob - https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!searchin/internet-bob/VO$20saddle|sort:relevance

You'll also find people, particularly on CR, who would take me to task on calling out low-grade Brooks, but my experience with low-grade Brooks over the past 5 years has been bad.  I will never buy less than Brooks Select again.  I think if you scroll through the recent posts, especially, you will find comments like they're harder to break in than Brooks, which generally means they should last longer.


----------



## Dale Alan (May 23, 2016)

Thanks Bulldog,that is great info . Looks like I will have to try one out. Harder break in is fine by me,much better than saggy leather.Price is a bonus  too.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 23, 2016)

yeah, that's a very good price and VO service is top-notch.  
Check around all their small parts before you order- they have some cool, thoughtful little odds and ends.


----------



## Dale Alan (May 23, 2016)

Will definitely add some stuff to the cart.I have used their stems,etc. in the past and I really like the workmanship.I never wanted to stray from Brooks but it is time  to give something else a try.


----------



## Duchess (May 29, 2016)

Bought a Cardiff version real cheap as an experiment painting leather. I'd say the quality seems about the same. Frame is chrome, feels solid. Leather is thick and very stiff, has some kind of cloth bonded to the underside. Haven't had a chance to ride it, but seems like it will take a lot to break in. Here it is after the original finish was stripped and newly painted, but before cleaning paint off the rivets.


----------

